# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  La pérdida de agua por fugas en Burgos baja del 23% al 15% en cuatro años

## Jonasino

> lunes, 28 de septiembre de 2015
> 
> De los más de 25 millones de metros cúbicos que se tratan cada año en la capital, cuatro no se facturan. Otras causas frecuentes son los usos públicos sin contador
> 
> Evitar el despilfarro de agua en la red pública es un objetivo prioritario para cualquier corporación y, al menos en lo que se refiere a Burgos, los últimos cuatro años han servido para dar pasos importantes en este sentido: mientras que en 2011 se perdía el 23,65% del agua tratada en la potabilizadora, el volumen que no se llegó a facturar en 2014 fue del 15,74% sobre un total de 25,4 millones de metros cúbicos procesados. La Sociedad Municipal de Aguas de Burgos explica en su memoria del año pasado que esta reducción se debe, en gran medida, a las obras de sectorización de la red de distribución implantada en 2011 y a la detección precoz de fugas por averías. Una afirmación que también sustentan con datos: en 2011 localizaron 54 fugas y en 2014 se multiplicaron por cinco con un total de 257.
> La zona en la que mayor número de escapes de agua se localizaron y arreglaron a lo largo de 2014 fue en el sector que engloba el entorno de la calle Andrés Martínez Zatorre con 26; sector que, sin embargo, no es el más extenso de la capital. Tiene una red de 24,42 kilómetros y en todo Gamonal (incluido Villímar y Villayuda) las tuberías miden 54,71 kilómetros, pero según los datos oficiales solo registró diez fugas en todo el año. Otro punto de la capital que se ha revelado problemático en este sentido con el paso de los años ha sido el barrio de la Sagrada Familia. Aguas detectó el año pasado 23 fugas en esta zona, 26 en 2013 y otras 24 en 2012, lo cual hace suponer que la red está en peores condiciones que en otros sitios y requiere una mayor vigilancia. De hecho, el espacio comprendido entre el estadio del Plantío y la calle Vitoria es otro de los que suelen perder mucha cantidad de agua. El año pasado se localizaron 18 fugas en ese entorno, tres veces más que antes de dividir la capital en zonas. En sentido opuesto está Villatoro, con una única fuga en cuatro años o la barriada Yagüe, que ha cerrado todos los ejercicios con uno o dos escapes.
> Junto a las fugas, el volumende agua tratada y no facturada también se explica por usos del Ayuntamiento sin contador (es decir, que no se pagan), hurtos o subcontaje de contadores.
> 
> Optimización.
> ...


Fuente: diariodeburgos.es

----------

